# Cannot use pf patch since gentoo-sources-4.8.11

## reppk

Hi, everyone!

I used to build my kernel (gentoo-sources) with pf & UKSM patches.  However, I got error messages since 4.8.11.  I found that this problem is caused by pf patch, and the message look like this:

```
# genkernel all

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 65

* Running with options: all

* Using genkernel.conf from /etc/genkernel.conf

* Sourcing arch-specific config.sh from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/config.sh ..

* Sourcing arch-specific modules_load from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/modules_load ..

* Linux Kernel 4.8.12-gentoo-r1 for x86_64...

* .. with config file /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/kernel-config

* kernel: Using config from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/kernel-config

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

*         >> Running oldconfig...

* kernel: >> Cleaning...

* kernel: >> Invoking menuconfig...

*         >> Compiling 4.8.12-gentoo-r1 bzImage...

*         >> Not installing firmware as it's included in the kernel already (CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y)...

*         >> Compiling 4.8.12-gentoo-r1 modules...

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "modules" target...

* 

* -- Grepping log... --

* 

*  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.lex.c

*  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.hash.c

*  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o

*  HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/conf

*scripts/kconfig/conf  --oldconfig Kconfig

*.config:307:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for MICROCODE

*.config:407:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for ACPI_CONTAINER

*.config:419:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for CPU_FREQ_STAT

*.config:941:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for RXKAD

*.config:2863:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for RTC_LIB

*.config:2864:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for RTC_CLASS

*--

*Allow for memory compaction (COMPACTION) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

*  Page migration (MIGRATION) [Y/?] (NEW) y

*Enable bounce buffers (BOUNCE) [Y/n/?] y

*Enable KSM for page merging (KSM) [N/y/?] n

*Low address space to protect from user allocation (DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR) [4096] 4096

*Enable recovery from hardware memory errors (MEMORY_FAILURE) [N/y/?] n

*--

*  Allow upgrading ACPI tables via initrd (ACPI_TABLE_UPGRADE) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

*  Debug Statements (ACPI_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

*  PCI slot detection driver (ACPI_PCI_SLOT) [N/y/?] n

*  Container and Module Devices (ACPI_CONTAINER) [Y/?] (NEW) y

*  Smart Battery System (ACPI_SBS) [N/m/y/?] n

*  Hardware Error Device (ACPI_HED) [N/m/y/?] n

*  Boottime Graphics Resource Table support (ACPI_BGRT) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

*  ACPI NVDIMM Firmware Interface Table (NFIT) (ACPI_NFIT) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

*  ACPI Platform Error Interface (APEI) (ACPI_APEI) [N/y/?] n

*  DPTF Platform Power Participant (DPTF_POWER) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

*  Extended Error Log support (ACPI_EXTLOG) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

*--

* Bus options (PCI etc.)

*

*PCI support (PCI) [Y/n/?] y

*  Support mmconfig PCI config space access (PCI_MMCONFIG) [Y/n] y

*  PCI Express Port Bus support (PCIEPORTBUS) [Y/n/?] y

*    Root Port Advanced Error Reporting support (PCIEAER) [Y/n/?] y

*      PCI Express ECRC settings control (PCIE_ECRC) [N/y/?] n

*      PCIe AER error injector support (PCIEAER_INJECT) [N/m/y/?] n

*--

*Allow for memory compaction (COMPACTION) [Y/n/?] y

*  Page migration (MIGRATION) [Y/?] (NEW) y

*Enable bounce buffers (BOUNCE) [Y/n/?] y

*Enable KSM for page merging (KSM) [N/y/?] n

*Low address space to protect from user allocation (DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR) [4096] 4096

*Enable recovery from hardware memory errors (MEMORY_FAILURE) [N/y/?] n

*--

*  Allow upgrading ACPI tables via initrd (ACPI_TABLE_UPGRADE) [Y/n/?] y

*  Debug Statements (ACPI_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

*  PCI slot detection driver (ACPI_PCI_SLOT) [N/y/?] n

*  Container and Module Devices (ACPI_CONTAINER) [Y/?] (NEW) y

*  Smart Battery System (ACPI_SBS) [N/m/y/?] n

*  Hardware Error Device (ACPI_HED) [N/m/y/?] n

*  Boottime Graphics Resource Table support (ACPI_BGRT) [N/y/?] n

*  ACPI NVDIMM Firmware Interface Table (NFIT) (ACPI_NFIT) [N/m/y/?] n

*  ACPI Platform Error Interface (APEI) (ACPI_APEI) [N/y/?] n

*  DPTF Platform Power Participant (DPTF_POWER) [N/m/y/?] n

*  Extended Error Log support (ACPI_EXTLOG) [N/m/y/?] n

*--

* Bus options (PCI etc.)

*

*PCI support (PCI) [Y/n/?] y

*  Support mmconfig PCI config space access (PCI_MMCONFIG) [Y/n] y

*  PCI Express Port Bus support (PCIEPORTBUS) [Y/n/?] y

*    Root Port Advanced Error Reporting support (PCIEAER) [Y/n/?] y

*      PCI Express ECRC settings control (PCIE_ECRC) [N/y/?] n

*      PCIe AER error injector support (PCIEAER_INJECT) [N/m/y/?] n

*--

*  * Wireless

*  *

*  Wireless (WIRELESS) [Y] y

*    cfg80211 - wireless configuration API (CFG80211) [M/n/?] m

*      nl80211 testmode command (NL80211_TESTMODE) [N/y/?] n

*      enable developer warnings (CFG80211_DEVELOPER_WARNINGS) [N/y/?] n

*--

*SCSI OnStream SC-x0 tape support (CHR_DEV_OSST) [M/n/y/?] m

*SCSI CDROM support (BLK_DEV_SR) [Y/n/m/?] y

*  Enable vendor-specific extensions (for SCSI CDROM) (BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR) [Y/n/?] y

*SCSI generic support (CHR_DEV_SG) [M/n/y/?] m

*SCSI media changer support (CHR_DEV_SCH) [M/n/y/?] m

*Verbose SCSI error reporting (kernel size += 36K) (SCSI_CONSTANTS) [N/y/?] n

*--

*OSD-Initiator library (SCSI_OSD_INITIATOR) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers (libata)

*

*Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers (libata) (ATA) [M/n/y/?] m

*  Verbose ATA error reporting (ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR) [Y/n/?] y

*--

*      Enable full debugging output in iwlegacy (iwl 3945/4965) drivers (IWLEGACY_DEBUG) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

*      Intel Wireless WiFi Next Gen AGN - Wireless-N/Advanced-N/Ultimate-N (iwlwifi)  (IWLWIFI) [M/n/?] m

*        Intel Wireless WiFi DVM Firmware support (IWLDVM) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

*        Intel Wireless WiFi MVM Firmware support (IWLMVM) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

*        *

*        * WARNING: iwlwifi is useless without IWLDVM or IWLMVM

*--

*      IP-over-InfiniBand data path debugging (INFINIBAND_IPOIB_DEBUG_DATA) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

*  InfiniBand SCSI RDMA Protocol (INFINIBAND_SRP) [M/n/?] m

*  iSCSI Extensions for RDMA (iSER) (INFINIBAND_ISER) [M/n/?] m

*  RDMA verbs transport library (INFINIBAND_RDMAVT) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

*

* EDAC (Error Detection And Correction) reporting

*

*EDAC (Error Detection And Correction) reporting (EDAC) [N/y/?] n

*--

*  JFS statistics (JFS_STATISTICS) [N/y/?] n

*XFS filesystem support (XFS_FS) [Y/n/m/?] y

*  XFS Quota support (XFS_QUOTA) [Y/n/?] y

*  XFS POSIX ACL support (XFS_POSIX_ACL) [Y/n/?] y

*  XFS Realtime subvolume support (XFS_RT) [Y/n/?] y

*  XFS Verbose Warnings (XFS_WARN) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

*--

*Dnotify support (DNOTIFY) [Y/n/?] y

*Inotify support for userspace (INOTIFY_USER) [Y/n/?] y

*Filesystem wide access notification (FANOTIFY) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

*Quota support (QUOTA) [Y/?] y

*Report quota messages through netlink interface (QUOTA_NETLINK_INTERFACE) [N/y/?] n

*Print quota warnings to console (OBSOLETE) (PRINT_QUOTA_WARNING) [Y/n/?] y

*--

*Enable tracing for RCU (RCU_TRACE) [N/y/?] n

*Provide debugging asserts for adding NO_HZ support to an arch (RCU_EQS_DEBUG) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

*Force round-robin CPU selection for unbound work items (DEBUG_WQ_FORCE_RR_CPU) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

*Force extended block device numbers and spread them (DEBUG_BLOCK_EXT_DEVT) [N/y/?] n

*Enable CPU hotplug state control (CPU_HOTPLUG_STATE_CONTROL) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

*Notifier error injection (NOTIFIER_ERROR_INJECTION) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

*--

*             ^

*drivers/net/phy/phy.c:619:13: 附註：「phy_trigger_machine」 的上一個定義在此

* static void phy_trigger_machine(struct phy_device *phydev)

*             ^

*drivers/net/phy/phy.c:619:13: 警告：「phy_trigger_machine」 定義後未使用 [-Wunused-function]

*scripts/Makefile.build:289: recipe for target 'drivers/net/phy/phy.o' failed

*make[3]: *** [drivers/net/phy/phy.o] Error 1

*scripts/Makefile.build:440: recipe for target 'drivers/net/phy' failed

*make[2]: *** [drivers/net/phy] Error 2

*--

*  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/qla4xxx/ql4_bsg.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/qla4xxx/ql4_83xx.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/qla2xxx/qla_tmpl.o

*  LD [M]  drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc.o

*  LD [M]  drivers/scsi/qla4xxx/qla4xxx.o

*scripts/Makefile.build:440: recipe for target 'drivers/net' failed

*make[1]: *** [drivers/net] Error 2

*make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

*  LD [M]  drivers/scsi/qla2xxx/qla2xxx.o

*Makefile:970: recipe for target 'drivers' failed

*make: *** [drivers] Error 2

*--

* Running with options: all

* Using genkernel.conf from /etc/genkernel.conf

* Sourcing arch-specific config.sh from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/config.sh ..

* Sourcing arch-specific modules_load from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/modules_load ..

*

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "modules" target...

* 

* -- End log... --
```

Could anyone teach me how to deal with this problem?Last edited by reppk on Sat Jan 07, 2017 1:28 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## reppk

This problem is sloved in gentoo-source-4.9.0.

I guess it was caused by "Gentoo Linux" settings in the kernel.  They put the settings at the top of the conf file since 4.8.11 in 4.8 series.

----------

## reppk

The same problem shows up again in 4.9.1.... Orz

----------

